# Red Goat Urine



## 23242 (Aug 14, 2022)

.


----------



## Abbey0020 (Aug 15, 2022)

Did you geed him anything red?


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 15, 2022)

Was the Gatorade a red colored version?

Some times the dye will go through.

If you don't see any more red pee...  maybe it was the Gatorade color, or dehydration (not sure that would make it red, but it will make the pee very dark).

Amyway..Anyway...  if it stopped...  ma6be it is fine now?

@Mini Horses ?


----------



## Ridgetop (Aug 15, 2022)

Maybe add more water to the milk formula.  Dark urine is sometimes a sign of dehydration. However, it sounds like he is doing well now.

Electrolytes will not harm him.  If he had diarrhea and you gave him electrolytes, that was good since the electrolytes will replenish the minerals that he was losing through the constant scours.  Normally, ammonium chloride is not necessary until the wether/bucks are a little older.  It is used to prevent urinary calculi in rams, bucks, and wethers resulting from too much calcium in their feed.  Not all bucks, rams, and wethers develop UC even in the same herd, and on the same diet.  Being careful is good, just make sure you don't overdose on the ammonium chloride since he is just a little guy.

Has he had his CDT vaccinations yet?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 15, 2022)

TheGoatLife said:


> Some red gatorade


That may well be his issue!




TheGoatLife said:


> Please no hate as I am newer to goats!!


You won't find that around here!


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 15, 2022)

TheGoatLife said:


> Thanks! Also, sometimes during the day he has needle thin streams of urine shorting sideways and/or all around for about 3 seconds. Is this breeding behavior?
> 
> He is 10 weeks this week, and already has tried mounting some doelings.


Early bloomer!  Keep him away from the doelings!!!


----------

